# Cedar pot



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2014)

I hope somebody doesn't get excited about the title like last time. Lol. A buddy came over and dug through my cedar blanks and found one he liked. Well this is what it looks like so far. Still have to make him a striker. He didn't want a shiny call so I went with BLO. Usually use poly for cedar. Any suggestions for cedar finishes
Thanks
Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice little branch figure in there ! No idea other than an oil finish that u don't buff to a shine . But honestly, I don't know if an oil finish works good on cedar


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 5, 2014)

Maybe try a satin poly next time if the intent is flat.....


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2014)

First time using anything other than poly. Well did do a ca on my last cedar. But will try the satin poly. He thought the poly would shine to much for him.


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 5, 2014)

If you poly over the BLO it seems to never dry.....be prepared for a lot of wipe offs. My experiences with most woods...never oiled cedar.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2014)

FloridaQuacker Game Calls said:


> If you poly over the BLO it seems to never dry.....be prepared for a lot of wipe offs. My experiences with most woods...never oiled cedar.


No I didn't poly at all. Just oiled. Kind of didn't turn out right but the guy liked it thanks goodness


----------



## ghost1066 (Feb 6, 2014)

I had to stop using poly on cedar. I was having ares that would never dry or would start to soften. Must be something in the local wood since everyone seems to use poly with no trouble.


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 6, 2014)

I usually hit cedar with a coat of shellac to seal any sappy spots and then finish with spar as normal. You can hit a gloss finish with 0000 steel wool and knock that shine down as much as you want.


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> I usually hit cedar with a coat of shellac to seal any sappy spots and then finish with spar as normal. You can hit a gloss finish with 0000 steel wool and knock that shine down as much as you want.


Your spar dipping method or spar put on while call on the lathe?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## Tclem (Feb 6, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> I usually hit cedar with a coat of shellac to seal any sappy spots and then finish with spar as normal. You can hit a gloss finish with 0000 steel wool and knock that shine down as much as you want.


Your spar dipping method or spar put on while call on the lathe?
Thanks
Tony


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Your spar dipping method or spar put on while call on the lathe?
> Thanks
> Tony


 
I just wipe it on with a paper towel.

Brent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

